# Shawl with sleeves



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Some one was looking for a pattern shawl with sleeves, this is the one I had

http://www.filcolana.dk/en/node/540


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Or perhaps this one?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shleeves


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks interesting, did you make it and how do you like it.Just wondering if there is a lot of bulk at the underarms.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for sharing very interesting works


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty choices, especially the first one!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

pinsandneedles said:


> Looks interesting, did you make it and how do you like it.Just wondering if there is a lot of bulk at the underarms.


No, found pattern while back liked it, need yarn but I do want to try it.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Both pretty, thanks!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Both pretty and verry different .


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

If you are going to have sleeves in a shawl, might as well knit a jacket.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

These are lovely. I knit the Wrapigan by the Champagnemaker. It is snuggly warm and the sleeves are not bulky. The pattern is copywrited so can not be shared.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautul


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Some one was looking for a pattern shawl with sleeves, this is the one I had
> 
> http://www.filcolana.dk/en/node/540


This is beautiful- love the spread of shawls but don't find they stay piut- thi smight just work[ sometime when I find time to knit it that is.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

this is very pretty


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

What a lovely shawl and a great idea to help keep the shawl on. I love the first one and saved the pattern, thanks!

I've knit two fit failure sweaters so I think I'll try this.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I Love, Love, Love the first one. I don't know how to knit from charts though, and hate to purchase a pattern and not be able to do it. Haven't done much with lace type knitting, so this would definately be a challenge. I will give this one some serious thought. As for why not just knit a sweater, well I guess, it's style and not having to worry about the fit quite as much?


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Wouldn't sit very comfortably under a coat....


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

For Patrice B-Z: the first pattern is free! I love, love, love the first one. And the pattern even shows up in my favorite color. Oh, I have to finish the sweater I have on hold so I can make this one! Thanks so much for the post and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Some one was looking for a pattern shawl with sleeves, this is the one I had
> 
> http://www.filcolana.dk/en/node/540


This pattern is free!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

jberg said:


> For Patrice B-Z: the first pattern is free! I love, love, love the first one. And the pattern even shows up in my favorite color. Oh, I have to finish the sweater I have on hold so I can make this one! Thanks so much for the post and Happy Needling. jberg


Thanks, I downloaded it but am concerned because I have never worked from a chart. It is beautiful and the color is perfect. My Grandma knit me a beautiful cable sweater when I was 4 or 5, that was that color and I always think of her when I see a beautiful kint sweater in that shade.


----------



## StaceyK (Aug 2, 2013)

Patrice B-Z said:


> Thanks, I downloaded it but am concerned because I have never worked from a chart. It is beautiful and the color is perfect. My Grandma knit me a beautiful cable sweater when I was 4 or 5, that was that color and I always think of her when I see a beautiful kint sweater in that shade.


No time like the present to learn! I would choose a small charted design first and practice with that. You have to make swatches anyway! Once you feel confident reading a chart, then you could easily move on up to an article of clothing. Go for it! Don't let fear stop you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

StaceyK said:


> No time like the present to learn! I would choose a small charted design first and practice with that. You have to make swatches anyway! Once you feel confident reading a chart, then you could easily move on up to an article of clothing. Go for it! Don't let fear stop you!


Not sure what a "small charted" means. Is it something like a scaf that only is minimal stitches wide?


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

that's a lovely design
june


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patrice B-Z said:


> Thanks, I downloaded it but am concerned because I have never worked from a chart. It is beautiful and the color is perfect. My Grandma knit me a beautiful cable sweater when I was 4 or 5, that was that color and I always think of her when I see a beautiful kint sweater in that shade.


f you like shawls Stevieland here on KP has the Ashton shawl (which I think is still free) designed to introduce people to shawl knitting and using charts. Deehas many more patterns as well which are paid ones but this one is ideal for learning on.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

darowil said:


> f you like shawls Stevieland here on KP has the Ahston shawl (which I think is still free) designed to introduce people to shawl knitting and using charts. Deehas many more patterns as well which are paid ones but this one is ideal for learning on.


Thanks for reminding me. I have seen it and now bookmarked. I like that it is intended for those of us who aren't familiar with chart knitting..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patrice B-Z said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I have seen it and now bookmarked. I like that it is intended for those of us who aren't familiar with chart knitting..


Ashton (I spelt it wrong before!) Have edited it so rest will get it right.


----------



## StaceyK (Aug 2, 2013)

Patrice B-Z said:


> Not sure what a "small charted" means. Is it something like a scaf that only is minimal stitches wide?


Just something small, like swatch size to practice on. It doesn't have to end up being an article of clothing. Make it a coaster or something. Just practice with something small before committing to a big project.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the leads


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Interesting, reminds me of batwing cardigans.


----------

